# Cattedrali



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Ti chiamo al piano piano del sangue, al piano del sonno, della sillabata parola dell’idiota,
al piano del frutto che beve il dolce da molti soli e fra tutte le cose io ti chiamo
all’indietro nel capogiro di un passo qualunque
nell’estasi sua e nello stare placido come un gradino nello sguardo del fuori e del là.
Piangimi, per il gravido di catene non fatte a pezzi, piangimi per le rovine intorno,
piangimi per lo sciatto del cuore e per il ruvido basso mentale,
piangimi per l’acqua che toglieva la sete e lavava e cresceva,
piangimi per il dormire sporcato e per i sogni che non vengono più.

E io di un colore velato abbasso l’enigma
sul fondo e a nuoto, come pregando, mi butto di là
nel non bene non bello
per un bere sontuoso che mi vortica tutta nell’ebbrezza degli slegati
nell’urlo che all’ultimo salva.

Accolgo una vicinanza strana di
esseri ventilati e bianchi che vanno all’insù.
E guardando molto vicino mi perdo
in quelle venature delle cose dove la
sfumatura regna.

Tu stretto, tu bloccato
al centro, tu senza crescita, tu cadente, tu
verticale alto, tu con zampine, tu e tu
da me accolto con feste, solleva l’ala
il randagio corso del cuore, l’unica vita
con la sua stanga finale, imbraccia
il golfo del niente, l’incavo
del canto e poi l’ombra larga
fra pensiero e pensiero slaccia le dita
in uno staccato aperto, la bocca
rossa come porta di petali che
depone e prende respiri e sorsi
e sillabe in oro in pietra o fiamma o miele.

Il linguaggio non segnava vantaggi, ma si
scolava via come buccia e sottosopra con feroce
spolpo andava vuotamente più del
sibilo di tutte le cose.
Dal loro fondo liso le parole straccetto hanno
un alito amaro, le parole fagotto, le
care parole cadute giù.

Io parlo all’amore. Lo scortico dall’incrosto
nel sogno e ne faccio musica storta
ne faccio delicato vento che solleva o dondola
e impollina al cuore. alla scomposta mente,
impollina l’occhio con l’occhio
l’occhio con l’animale e viene il bello
che ci sviva, ci sviva tutti. Di più.

Tengo solo ombra. E non si sradica.
Più in là le eternità vostre
troneggiano nel loro silenzio statico
come scanno su cui voi state regnanti
come punto del ritorno. Da questa sporgenza
io sondo le larve interiori le essenze durevoli
che mi furono infuse prima, molto prima.

Fra molti inutili alla vita, così spessa è la scorza
o il guscio poi circola un bene che salva.
Tu cosparso di luoghi solitari, tu abisso piccolo, tu
coroncina, e tu così tutta divina, tu coatto, tu
testa reale, tu vagante, tu come di petali, tu
che strisci, tu pietrificata, tu sciamato via, tu
con volute attorno, in alone chiaro, in segno
senza ambiguità, in ballo, la terra celebra
le vostre date, con rumore di acque e
un ordine di costellazioni e di venti e
di giacimenti e di lave
che noi misuriamo con gradi e con
chili, che sempre ritorna.

Non soffrire più. Non soffrire più.
Accanto c’è tutto avvolto in polpe un ossicino
che eredita molte foreste e altre ne fonda.

Prendimi, fai pure le arcate
destinate all’incontro, cerchiami,
poggiami nel tuo fondo migliore,
fai di me struggimento e crepe,
scioglimi di cinghiate lamine, vuotami vuotami,
tira via me, scovami dal mio inno deposto, dalla
fuggitura angolata in cui mi incuneo, sconciami,
fai potature essenziali, entra
con questo antico seme, col saluto di lingue,
di cosparse acque di cime rotonde, nel segreto
delle manovre con in pugno sostanze
e con colpi con colpi a striscio
a fronte punta me, dalle tue lontananze
punta me, a pendaglio a picco sonoro,
nelle sconosciute difese punta me
che mi sporgo lasciando lasciando, dal tuo
guscio insondabile la mia sporgenza
culmina in questo arco di cuore.
Ti avanzo. Ti avanzo incontro.
Prendimi. Prendi me.

Il fuoco centrale non è impalato nel nome.
Esubera dalla distanza del morto, si appoggia
al principio della semenza e lì sta in calice
sottovento.
*

Mariangela Gualtieri - Fuoco centrale


----------



## Flavia (28 Giugno 2012)

splendida, non conoscevo questa autrice


----------



## Leda (28 Giugno 2012)

Flavia;bt3922 ha detto:
			
		

> splendida, non conoscevo questa autrice


Sono felice che ti piaccia  Anch'io l'ho scoperta oggi per caso...


----------



## geko (30 Giugno 2012)

E' un po' decontestualizzato ma mi è venuto in mente questo:

_"I numeri primi sono divisibili soltanto per 1 e per se stessi. Se ne stanno al loro posto nell'infinita serie dei numeri naturali, schiacciati come tutti fra due, ma un passo in là rispetto agli altri. Sono numeri sospettosi e solitari e per questo Mattia li trovava meravigliosi. Certe volte pensava che in quella sequenza ci fossero finiti per sbaglio, che vi fossero rimasti intrappolati come perline infilate in una collana. Altre volte, invece, sospettava che anche a loro sarebbe piaciuto essere come gli tutti, solo dei numeri qualunque, ma che per qualche motivo non ne fossero capaci."_

​
Pensavo che, forse, anche le persone si suddividono in cattedrali e villette a schiera...


----------



## Leda (1 Luglio 2012)

geko;bt3970 ha detto:
			
		

> E' un po' decontestualizzato ma mi è venuto in mente questo:
> 
> _"I numeri primi sono divisibili soltanto per 1 e per se stessi. Se ne stanno al loro posto nell'infinita serie dei numeri naturali, schiacciati come tutti fra due, ma un passo in là rispetto agli altri. Sono numeri sospettosi e solitari e per questo Mattia li trovava meravigliosi. Certe volte pensava che in quella sequenza ci fossero finiti per sbaglio, che vi fossero rimasti intrappolati come perline infilate in una collana. Altre volte, invece, sospettava che anche a loro sarebbe piaciuto essere come gli tutti, solo dei numeri qualunque, ma che per qualche motivo non ne fossero capaci."_
> 
> ...


Ho amato molto "La solitudine dei numeri primi", di cui riconosco il passo che hai citato. Capisco cosa vuoi suggerire. Mi sono chiesta come sarebbe una distesa di cattedrali. Tante, affiancate l'una all'altra, con la stessa logica che guida la costruzione delle villette nei quartieri residenziali. Non riesco ad immaginare uno scenario simile, ma forse è solo perchè non ve n'è evidenza nella realtà che conosco. L'unico esempio che mi è venuto in mente è il Campo dei Miracoli a Pisa; tre capolavori dell'architettura stanno affiancati senza rubarsi la scena a vicenda, e nessuno risulta meno speciale dell'altro, ma anzi concorrono insieme alla creazione di uno spazio di suggestione poetica unico. Non a caso si chiama 'dei Miracoli': forse è perchè è un caso più unico che raro, un miracolo, per l'appunto. Perchè ti dico queste cose? Perchè credo alla Bellezza intrinseca, alla fatica della costruzione, al progetto grandioso e lungimirante, all'eleganza che non viene per caso. Non vedo l'indispensabilità della solitudine come compagna; sono più propensa a pensare in termini di rarità. Ma forse è solo per lasciare uno spiraglio aperto alla speranza


----------



## geko (1 Luglio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi;bt4004 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho amato molto "La solitudine dei numeri primi", di cui riconosco il passo che hai citato. Capisco cosa vuoi suggerire. Mi sono chiesta come sarebbe una distesa di cattedrali. Tante, affiancate l'una all'altra, con la stessa logica che guida la costruzione delle villette nei quartieri residenziali. Non riesco ad immaginare uno scenario simile, ma forse è solo perchè non ve n'è evidenza nella realtà che conosco. L'unico esempio che mi è venuto in mente è il Campo dei Miracoli a Pisa; tre capolavori dell'architettura stanno affiancati senza rubarsi la scena a vicenda, e nessuno risulta meno speciale dell'altro, ma anzi concorrono insieme alla creazione di uno spazio di suggestione poetica unico. Non a caso si chiama 'dei Miracoli': forse è perchè è un caso più unico che raro, un miracolo, per l'appunto. Perchè ti dico queste cose? Perchè credo alla Bellezza intrinseca, alla fatica della costruzione, al progetto grandioso e lungimirante, all'eleganza che non viene per caso. Non vedo l'indispensabilità della solitudine come compagna; sono più propensa a pensare in termini di rarità. Ma forse è solo per lasciare uno spiraglio aperto alla speranza



Ogni tanto la tua capacità di descrivere a parole concetti così astratti mi lascia a bocca aperta. Hai reso perfettamente la mia idea.


Il Campo dei Miracoli a Pisa è sicuramente un esempio degli ancora più rari e misteriosi numeri primi gemelli. 


Ora fila a guardare la partita e smettila di filosofeggiare!


----------

